# Can I change only the pinion seal? 1969 8.2



## Pacos65&67 (Nov 20, 2017)

I purchased a 1969 Grand Prix 3.23 8.2 posi rear end that has a leaky pinion seal. The person I bought it from said the posi is in good shape and leaves two black marks on the pavement.

I cannot feel any end play in the pinion shaft and the backlash feels very minimal compared to some of my other rear ends. So I am assuming/hoping this is in good shape.

Because my spare time is not allowing me to do this myself, I will probably pay a shop to do this work. I would like to have an idea of exactly what I want done going into this so I get at least what I need but don't pay for a lot of what I don't need. I have never used this (or any) shop for this type of work, so I don't have any confidence one way or the other with their honesty, work ethic, etc. 

So my question, is it foolish to change a pinion seal and not change the pinion bearings and crush sleeve? They said they will change the crush sleeve and so may have to open the back end to get the bearings and crush sleeve out - which will raise the price.

I am also considering having them change the outer bearings and seals, but I plan to leave the carrier bearings and setup alone. My rationale being, I have had to change outer bearings before for wear, but never needed to change the carrier bearings.

This rear end is going into a 1967 GTO M20 4 speed car that won't see a lot of abuse.

Any opinions would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

